# Tragedy at Family Affair Standards



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Wendy posted some sad news today. They had a fire on Christmas morning. Her husband was injured and they lost a momma dog and 10 puppies.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Family-Affair-Standard-Poodles/332430666554?hc_location=timeline

Breaks my heart. This is where I got my Max and Maddie


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *Angl*, how dreadfully sad! My heart goes out to you and your breeder's family. It must feel like a nightmare they can't wake up from. I hope they get the support they need to heal from this unthinkably sad tragedy. Those poor, precious lost poodles. Just devastating.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry. That's truly a great loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My heart is broken hearing this tragic news! So, so sad!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Horrible.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't imagine waking up to a nightmare like that. Just awful.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Gee, I hope her husbands injuries are slight and he recovers quickly. Terrible news about the mama and puppy's. Sorry to hear this....


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sad about this news. Take good care!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, how horrible!

Prayers for the family.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a tragedy! A terrible loss..................


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

Very sad and heart breaking. Hopefully there is an offspring that can carry on Cinder's line that they have worked so hard to achieve.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG! This really tugged at my heart strings! Bless all their hearts, what a tragic loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Such horrible news.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear this heart rending news. Prayers are needed :_(


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Heartbreaking! Prayers for all of them.


----------



## Bermuda Onyx (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow. What a tragedy. Sending up prayers for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Mother and pups in another building?*

The first question I asked myself while reading this sad story is why the bitch and her puppies were in another building? I do not know this breeder and I sympathize with him, but it seems to me to keep the mother and her puppies in another building is not safe and it does not allow for proper socialization of puppies. All the breeders I visited, including Sushi's breeder, kept the females with puppies inside the house with them so this is why I am asking. Is it common to keep the pups and mother in another building? It is a tragedy and I feel so sad for the bitch who probably did everything she could to save her pups but it could have been easily avoided by keeping the dogs in the house.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Juliet, that is exactly what I was wondering and why I didn't post initially. It is tragic, but why do they have a mama and puppies out in the yard in a doll house and not in the house with them! How can those puppies be used to house sounds and activities. How can those puppies be properly socialized? Plus, it is COOOLD where they live. This looks like milling to me. The cute little dog house isn't covered by insurance so they hinted about donations on facebook. Don't get me wrong, this is HORRIBLE, but my sympathy lies with the poor mama and puppies, not with the owners. I would never recommend them after seeing that. Plus, they breed the designer, easy to sell, colors and do nothing with their dogs other than that.

I just checked facebook - people are pouring money into their coffers. People are so gullible.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I agree, a tragedy for mom and pups. It bothers me to read he had to grab 2 fire extinguishers and JUMP In the TRUCK! How far are these dogs from humans! Dogs with pups!? The puppy cottages are just pretty kennels. I understand a breeder often needs to keep dogs separate sometimes, but they appear a bit isolated for my taste. I would want my puppies as close as possible. Amazing how people will send money. Clearly this is a money making operation.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> Juliet, that is exactly what I was wondering and why I didn't post initially. It is tragic, but why do they have a mama and puppies out in the yard in a doll house and not in the house with them! How can those puppies be used to house sounds and activities. How can those puppies be properly socialized? Plus, it is COOOLD where they live. *This looks like milling to me*. The cute little dog house isn't covered by insurance so they hinted about donations on facebook. Don't get me wrong, this is HORRIBLE, but my sympathy lies with the poor mama and puppies, not with the owners. I would never recommend them after seeing that. Plus, they breed the designer, easy to sell, colors and do nothing with their dogs other than that.
> 
> I just checked facebook - people are pouring money into their coffers. People are so gullible.


Maybe not millish but backyard breederish to me. They were on my list of breeders to look into when I first started looking. I checked them off my list quickly because from their website I didn't see any showing, agility, conformation or otherwise. I didn't see any titles on any of their breeders and didn't see any info about health testing but i did see a lot of puppies. This is a terrible event and don't want to come across like my intention is to throw them under the bus. But no, I would not recommend them as a reputable breeder.

Rick


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Unless you see them in person, I would not call them a puppy mill. There are all types of breeders and some of us just need companion dogs. 

Man there there really are some negative people on here.

They are in the country. Several family houses surround the kennels/cottages 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Aaaand I've requested this thread be pulled. 

I'm saddened by them requesting donations. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> juliet, that is exactly what i was wondering and why i didn't post initially. It is tragic, but why do they have a mama and puppies out in the yard in a doll house and not in the house with them! How can those puppies be used to house sounds and activities. How can those puppies be properly socialized? Plus, it is cooold where they live. This looks like milling to me. The cute little dog house isn't covered by insurance so they hinted about donations on facebook. Don't get me wrong, this is horrible, but my sympathy lies with the poor mama and puppies, not with the owners. I would never recommend them after seeing that. Plus, they breed the designer, easy to sell, colors and do nothing with their dogs other than that.
> 
> I just checked facebook - people are pouring money into their coffers. People are so gullible.


amen.


----------



## L Cray Cray (Mar 18, 2021)

Angl said:


> Unless you see them in person, I would not call them a puppy mill. There are all types of breeders and some of us just need companion dogs.
> 
> Man there there really are some negative people on here.
> 
> ...


Just incase no one who has been there has told you they are 100% a puppy mill. There dogs we’re not in good condition when we were there and had several dozen dogs from past litters in one pen together running around. The westies they breed are also in worse condition. They brought me a poodle puppy to meet that had poop all over it. Needless to say we left and never went back.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting information. The fire and related events happened many years ago, so I will be closing this thread.


----------

